# Resources for Other Languages - constantly updated!



## Jana337

This sticky will be a collection of resources for Other languages (OL). You may suggest resources here. Once approved by a moderator, links will be added to this closed thread with one post per language. 

If WR decides to open a separate forum for one of the OL languages, the resources we will have collected here will be moved into the new forum. Please bear in mind that a post with resources for a particular language in no way represents a commitment on the part of WR to open a new forum for it. That decision is dictated by the criteria specified here.

Thank you for your cooperation. 

Other Languages moderators: cherine; Flaminius; DearPrudence; Rallino

*Quick links: *
Abkhazian
Afrikaans
Agni
Albanian
Amharic
Aramaic
Armenian
Avar Sorry, the links are now dead. We will revive the post once we receive new suggestions.
Basque
Cebuano
Chechen
Cherkes
Chuvash
Estonian
Georgian
Gothic
Hittite
Indonesian
Irish
Kannada Sorry, the links are now dead. We will revive the post once we receive new suggestions.
Karachaevo-Balkar Same as above.
Kazakh
Kryz Same problem with dead links.
Latvian
Lithuanian
Malay
Malayalam Same problem with dead links.
Maltese
Marathi
Occitan
Oriya
Quechua
Scottish Gaelic
Sign Languages
Swahili
Tamil
Telugu
Thai
Tibetan
Vietnamese
Welsh
Yiddish
Multilingual 1
Multilingual 2


----------



## Jana337

*Abkhazian**:**

Grammar:*
http://www.abyzshwa.narod.ru/grammar.htm - basics (in English)
http://www.abyzshwa.narod.ru/Aspect.htm - formation of simple sentences (in English)

*Vocabulary and pronunciation:
*http://www.abyzshwa.narod.ru/phonem.htm - explanations with audio
http://www.abyzshwa.narod.ru/table.htm - greetings with audio

*Miscellanenous:*
http://www.abyzshwa.narod.ru/bzybazwa.htm - dialects (in English and Russian)


----------



## Frank06

*Afrikaans:

Grammars, courses:*
Sign in - Google Accounts - excellent grammar (/course) (English, Dutch)
Afrikaans - Wikilivros - Wiki-course (in Portuguese)
Språkkurser/Afrikaans - Wikibooks - Wiki-course (in Swedish)

*Dictionaries*:
Free Online English to African to English Dictionary - Afrikaans-multilingual (all directions)
Afrikaans dictionary list - Afrikaans-multilingual (all directions)
http://www.majstro.com/Web/Majstro/d...a&gebrTaal=epo - Afrikaans-multilingual (Esperanto interface) (all directions)
http://www.websters-online-dictionar...ion/Afrikaans/ - Afrikaans-English (+/- 8700 words)
Afrikaans dictionary: Words & meanings in English - Afrikaans-English (+/- 5100 words)
Afrikaans dictionary: Words & meanings in English - English-Afrikaans (+/- 6400 words)
http://roepstem.net/snaaks.html - Afrikaans-Nederlands
Afrikaans Nederlands woordenboek - English-Dutch-Afrikaans (all directions)
http://www.travlang.com/languages/cgi-bin/langchoice.cgi - for travellers (scroll down)

*Specialized dictionaries, wordlists:*
Yahoo | Mail, Weather, Search, Politics, News, Finance, Sports & Videos - retrograde dictionary
http://www.geocities.com/Wellesley/5897/le06.html - Afrikaans-English internet related wordlist
http://web.archive.org/web/200210180...cropolis/9756/ - 101 'false friends' Dutch-Afrikaans
http://web.archive.org/web/200208021...m/eafrcurs.htm - list of 'strong [curse] words'

*Spelling:*
http://translate.org.za/content/view/23/40/lang,af/ - FREE spell checker for OpenOffice and Firefox
http://www.wspel.co.za/ - FREE spell checker for MS Office 2000/XP/2003

*Others:*
http://web.archive.org/web/200110041...nse/index.html - portal, with many links to language related sites (decent, but messy interface)
http://www.ned.univie.ac.at/CMS/Afrikaans/user_lang;5/ - portal, many good links to language and grammar related articles


----------



## Frank06

*Agni**:**

Dictionaries:*
http://coral.lili.uni-bielefeld.de/~adouakou/agni.html - lexicon Agni-French

*Phonetics:*
http://sumale.vjf.cnrs.fr/phono/Affi...gue=agni+sanvi - overview of Agni sounds


----------



## Frank06

*Albanian:

Dictionaries:*
http://www.foreignword.com/dictionary/Albanian/default.htm - Spanish-Albanian (both directions)
http://www.argjiro.net/fjalor/ - English-Albanian (both directions)
Dictionaric - French-Albanian (both directions)

*Grammar:*
http://www.albanianoverview.com/grammar.htm - basic outline
http://seelrc.org:8080/grammar/pdf/albanian_bookmarked.pdf - basic outline (PDF)


----------



## Frank06

*Amharic:

Dictionaries:*
http://www.amharicdictionary.com/ - Amharic-English (both directions)
http://www.ethiopic.com/glossary/glossary.htm - English-Amharic (glossary)

*Phrasebooks:*
http://www.travlang.com/languages/cgi-bin/langchoice.cgi?page=main&lang1=english&lang2=amharic - for travelers

*Writing:*
http://www.sprachprofi.de.vu/english/amh.htm - learn to write the Amharic script (with sound files)

*Fonts:*
http://www2.dw-world.de/amharic/fontdownload/ - free font
http://www.omniglot.com/writing/ethiopic.htm - outline and links to free fonts


----------



## Jana337

*Armenian**:**

Dictionaries:*
http://www.masis.am/test/dic/ - English-Armenian (one direction only)
http://dictionary.hayastan.com/ - English-Armenian (both directions)

*Courses:*
http://www.armeniapedia.org/index.ph...menian_Lessons - Eastern Armenian 
http://hayeren.hayastan.com/english/mainr.php - course (+ lexicon)
http://www.learnarmenian.com/NonArme...onArmenian.cfm - alphabet and lessons

*Fonts:*
http://babel.uoregon.edu/yamada/fonts/armenian.html - Armenian fonts


----------



## Jana337

*Aramaic:

Biblical Aramaic:*

Blue Letter Bible - covers the whole Jewish bible including the Aramaic parts. Contains Strong's lexicon, Gesenius and Brown-Driver-Briggs. Search inside the site doesn't seems to work so Google helps, for example by searching: _Strong's BlueLetterBible בראשית_.

Bible Hub - covers the whole Jewish bible including the Aramaic parts. The analysis is in word level so very helpful to understand the grammar. This site also contains a collection of English translations; for each verse we can see and compare many translations.

The Comprehensive Aramaic Lexicon - popular Aramaic translations for a biblical verse, e.g. Onqelos, Yontan, Neofiti, Peshitta. No user-friendly way to move between book/chapter/verse, it can be done awkwardly by changing the book/chapter/verse number in the URL.

תנ"ך - מקראות גדולות הכתר - Mikraot Gedolot - useful mainly for Hebrew readers. Collection of the leading traditional commentators like Rashi. For Aramaic verses often contains Hebrew translation. Also in Wikisource: מקראות גדולות – ויקיטקסט.

A Dictionary of the Targumim, the Talmud Babli and Yerushalmi, and the Midrashic Literature - Wikisource, the free online library - an Aramaic-English dictionary, by M. Jastrow.

Pentateuchal Targumim - English version of the Targums of Onkelos and Jonathan Ben Uzziel on the Pentateuch, with the fragments of the Jerusalem Targum.


----------



## Jana337

*Basque**:**

Dictionaries*:
http://www1.euskadi.net/hizt_el/ - Basque / Spanish dictionary
http://www1.euskadi.net/morris/ - Basque/English dictionary
http://www.goihata.com/es/diccionario-japones-euskera/ - Basque/Japanese dictionary
http://www.euskaltzaindia.net/hiztegibatua/ - monolingual dictionary
http://www1.euskadi.net/hizt_sinon/ - synonyms and antonyms
http://www1.euskadi.net/harluxet/ - encyclopedia dictionary


----------



## Frank06

*Cebuano**:*

*Dictionaries:*
http://www.foreignword.com/dictionary/Cebuano/ - English-Cebuano (both direction)
Philippine On-Line Dictionary - Cebuano-English-Hiligaynon-Tagalog
http://taichi.dyndns.org/dictionary/main.jsp - Cebuano-German-English-Tagalog

*Courses:*
The CEBU WEBSITE by Oliver Nunez Jr.: Adventure 2 - conversational


----------



## Jana337

*Chechen**:*

*Dictionary:*
http://ingush.narod.ru/chech/awde/ - English-Chechen; Chechen-English (with phrasebook)

*Online lessons:*
http://clp.arizona.edu/content/chechen/ - two lessons with exercises and audio


----------



## Jana337

*Cherckez**:**

Vocabulary:
*http://zihia.narod.ru/dialog1.htm - conversation phrases (in Russian)


----------



## Jana337

*Chuvash**:*

 http://ru.chuvash.org/e/d098d0b7d183d187d0b0d0b5d0bc20d18fd0b7d18bd0ba  (in Russian)


----------



## Jana337

*Estonian**:**

Dictionary:*
http://aare.pri.ee/dictionary.html - English-Estonian (both directions)
http://www.dukelupus.pri.ee/dict/ - English-Estonian (both directions)
http://www.dicts.info/ud.php?k1=29&k2=87 - English-Estonian-Spanish

*Brief Introduction:*
http://www.einst.ee/publications/language/ - brief descriptions of verbs, cases, vocabulary etc.

*Grammar:*
http://www.filosoft.ee/gene_et/ - Estonian language synthesizer. Insert Estonian word and you get it's grammar form what you wanted.


----------



## Jana337

*Georgian:

Dictionaries:*
Dictionaric  - French<->Georgian


----------



## Frank06

*Gothic**:*

*General:*
Wulfila project: a small digital library dedicated to the study of the Gothic language - texts, grammar, links
http://www.utexas.edu/cola/centers/lrc/eieol/gotol-0-X.html - Gothic online (Grammatical sketch, links)
http://www.reimar.de/gotisch.html - Gotisch im WWW — a collection with annotated links

*Course:*
http://members.terracom.net/~dorothea/david/gothic/index.html - Gothic Lessons

*Dictionaries:*
http://homepage.uibk.ac.at/~c30310/gotwbhin.html - Köbler's Gothic dictionary (Gothic-German)
http://www.koeblergerhard.de/germanistischewoerterbuecher/gotischeswoerterbuch/NHD-GOT.pdf - Köbler's Gothic dictionary (Gothic-English, .pdf)
http://homepage.uibk.ac.at/~c30310/gotwbhin.html - - Köbler's Gothic dictionary (Gothic-Ancient Greek, .pdf)

*Texts:*
http://titus.uni-frankfurt.de/indexe.htm?/texte/texte2.htm#got - Titus Gothic Text Database
http://w3.ub.uu.se/arv/codex/faksimiledition/jpg_files/001k_002.html - Codex Argenteus Online


----------



## Frank06

*Hittite**:**

Dictionaries:*
http://www.wordgumbo.com/ie/cmp/hitt.htm - Hittite-English lexicon
http://ochre.lib.uchicago.edu/eCHD/ - The Chicago Hittite Dictionary (requires java plug-in)

*General:*
http://www.utexas.edu/cola/centers/l...hitol-0-X.html - sketch
http://www.asor.org/HITTITE/HittiteHP.html - Hittite homepage (links)

*Grammar:*
http://www.premiumwanadoo.com/cuneif...p?page=accueil - grammar, lexicon

*Texts:*
http://titus.uni-frankfurt.de/indexe...exte2.htm#heth - Titus Hittite text database


----------



## elroy

*Indonesian**:**

Dictionaries:*
http://www.seasite.niu.edu/Indonesian/TataBahasa/dictionary/Default.htm - Indonesian-English dictionary (one direction) from Northern Illinois University
http://www.seasite.niu.edu/Indonesian/TataBahasa/dictionary/english__indonesian_lookup_help.htm - English-Indonesian dictionary (one direction) from NIU.

*Online Translators:*
http://www.toggletext.com/kataku_trial.php - online translator; Indonesian-English; English-Indonesian

*Writing:*
http://www.omniglot.com/writing/indonesian.htm - overview of Indonesian writing system

*Pronunciation:*
http://www.seasite.niu.edu/flin/pronunciation/guide_to_pronunciation_of_indone.htm - click on the word to hear it pronounced
http://www.gimonca.com/sejarah/pronounce.shtml - detailed description of Indonesian pronunciation
http://www.indoinfo.com/language/Basic.htm - more pronunciation tips

*Grammar:*
http://www.seasite.niu.edu/Indonesian/TataBahasa/Default.htm - Indonesian grammar

*Vocabulary:*
http://www.seasite.niu.edu/Indonesian/Themes/Default.htm - Indonesian vocabulary: colors, numbers, fruits...


----------



## Jana337

*Irish:*

*Dictionaries:*
New English-Irish Dictionary from Foras na Gaeilge English-Irish only
Dictionary and Language Library both directions
tearma.ie - Dictionary of Irish Terms - Foclóir Téarmaíochta both directions

*Placenames:*
Placenames Database of Ireland

*Grammar: *
Gramadach na Gaeilge A short Irish grammar, written in German


----------



## Jana337

*Kazakh:

Dictionaries:*
http://www.sozdik.kz/ - Russian-Kazakh (both directions)


----------



## Jana337

*Latvian**:**

Dictionaries:* 
http://dictionary.site.lv/ - English-Latvian-English dictionary
http://vardnica.virtualis.lv/ - Russian-Latvian-Russian dictionary
http://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?a=Sh...L=2&L1=27&L2=2 - Russian-Latvian-Russian dictionary with sample sentences or phrases
http://www.letonika.lv/dictionary/ - English and Latvian, both directions

Tips for navigation:
Tulkot = translate
Šķirkļi = Entries

*Glossaries:*
http://www.termini.lv/ - English-Latvian-Russian dictionary of computer terms with explanations in Latvian
http://www.termini.lv/fizika/ - English-Latvian-Russian dictionary of physics terms
http://www.lad.lv/LV/vardnica/PIARC/...=1&vardnica=AL - English-Latvian-English dictionary of road terms (latviešu - angļu = Latvian - English; angļu - latviešu = English - Latvian)
http://www.liis.lv/latval/zimval/index.htm - Latvian - Sign language

*Grammar:*
http://www.letonika.lv/morphology/ - word formation patterns
http://courses.washington.edu/latvian/gramatika/ - Quick guide for verb inflectional types and a list of Latvian First Conjugation verbs.
www.vvk.lv/index.php?sadala=152&id=347 - Reference grammar in Latvian.

*Online courses:*
http://courses.washington.edu/latvian/basic_latvian/ - J. Lelis's Basic Latvian I (Web Edition). There are glossaries and sound files.
http://www.utexas.edu/cola/centers/lrc/eieol/litol-0-X.html - Introductory Latvian lessons are found in lessons 8-10.


----------



## Jana337

*Lithuanian:

Dictionaries:*
http://dictionaries.vnvsoft.com/index_lten.html - Lithuanian-English, both directions, basic (not Firefox-optimized)
http://dictionaries.vnvsoft.com/index_ltde.html - Lithuanian-German, both directions, basic (not Firefox-optimized)
http://www.anglu-lietuviu.com/ - Lithuanian-English, bidirectional, free, constantly being updated

*Online courses:*
http://www.slic.org.au/Language/ - interactive with audio
http://www.utexas.edu/cola/centers/lrc/eieol/litol-0-X.html - Introductory Lithuanian lessons are found in lessons 1-7.

*Reading Material:*
http://www.culture.lt - A homepage for Lithuania's top cultural links; newspapers, institutions, folk art, etc. Not all links have English versions.


----------



## Jana337

*Malay**:**

Dictionaries:*
http://prpm.dbp.gov.my/ - Online dictionary of the Malaysian language regulator (DBP). For English, search first, and then click "Kamus Bahasa Inggeris".


----------



## cherine

*Maltese**:**

Dictionaries:* 
http://malta.atspace.com/ - English-Maltese dictionary (alternative: http://www.englishmaltesedictionary.com/)
http://www.dicts.info/dictlist1.php?l=Maltese - List of Maltese to many dictionaries

*Glossaries:*
http://www.ba-malta.org/language/M_PR0204.HTM - English-Maltese list of computer related terms

*Grammar:*
http://www.aboutmalta.com/grazio/maltesegrammar.html - concise grammar topics
http://www.phil-fak.uni-duesseldorf.de/summerschool2002/Hoberman.pdf - Maltese verbal morphology

*Miscellaneous*:
http://www.lonweb.org/link-maltese.htm List of Maltese related resources
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maltese_language - Wikipedia article about Maltese
http://www.akkademjatalmalti.com/page.asp?p=9022&l=1 - The Maltese Academy


----------



## Jana337

*Marathi:
*
*Online Courses:*
http://marathimitra.com/ - basic Marathi


----------



## Jana337

*Occitan**:**

Dictionary:*
http://www.lexilogos.com/occitan_langue_dictionnaires.htm French-Occitan dictionary

*Audio Materials:*
http://www3.webng.com/lengadoc/ligams.htm - links to radio and literature

*About Occitan:*
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/babel-site/occitan.html Occitan English Info about the language.
http://www.panoccitan.org/ Occitan-French dictionary, Lessons, conjugation, grammar and phonetics

*Corpus of Occitan texts:*
http://www.lib.uchicago.edu/efts/ARTFL/databases/PROV/ Provençal poetry database
http://www.rialto.unina.it/ Repertorio informatizzato dell’antica letteratura trobadorica e occitana


----------



## Jana337

*Oriya**:**

Writing:
*http://www.iit.edu/~laksvij/language/oriya.html - transliterates to Oriya characters
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/digbooks/di...D=DSAL002_1985 - primer in Oriya characters
*
Vocabulary*:
http://www.languageshome.com/English-Oriya.htm - basic phrases


----------



## Jana337

*Quechua**:**

Dictionaries:*
http://www.tierra-inca.com/es/dico/quechua/index.html - Quechua-Spanish dictionary.

*General:*
http://www.quechua.org.uk/ - a portal
http://www.sil.org/americas/peru/html/nav/pubIndex.html - a lot of downloadable material (books for children, phrasebooks)

*Pronunciation:*
http://www.yachay.com.pe/especiales/quechua/ - sound files
http://languagelab.bh.indiana.edu/quechua.html - sound files

*Grammar:*
http://www.yachay.com.pe/especiales/quechua/ - a reference (in Spanish)


----------



## Jana337

*Scottish Gaelic**:**

Dictionaries and corpora:*
http://www.smo.uhi.ac.uk/gaidhlig/faclair/sbg/lorg.php - Gaelic-English (both directions)
http://www.scottishcorpus.ac.uk/ - Scottish corpus (texts from 1945 onwards)
http://www.smo.uhi.ac.uk/~oduibhin/gluais.htm - *Scottish*-Irish glossary [Irish Gaelic]

*Grammar:*
http://www.taic.btinternet.co.uk/ - grammar beyond the basic level

*Pronunciation:*
http://www.akerbeltz.org/fuaimean/fuaimean.htm - pronunciation tips (without audio)
*
Online courses:* 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/scotland/alba/f...eag_air_bheag/ - for beginners.

*Miscellanenous:*
http://www.akerbeltz.org/ - rhymes, tonguetwisters and much more (also in English)


----------



## Jana337

*Sign Languages**:

General resources*
The interpreter's friend - information about sign languages, interpreting, etc.
Cultura Sorda - articles and materials about sign languages and the Deaf culture in general (mainly in Spanish).
Intérpretes de lengua de signos:  SIGNApuntes - BIENVENIDOS - notes about sign languages and related themes. In Spanish.

*Multilingual dictionaries*
http://www.spreadthesign.com – multilingual video dictionary in several sign languages (mainly European).
Sématos - multilingual video dictionary in five sign languages: Catalan (LSC), Spanish (LSE), French (LSF), German (DGS) and International Sign Language (ISL).
Dicciseñas - video dictionary in six sign languages: Argentinian (LSA), Chilean (LSCH), Costa-Rican (LESCO), Spanish (LSE), Mexican (LSM) and Uruguayan (LSU). Aimed at children. In Spanish.
Asian SignBank - video dictionary for several Asian sign languages

*American Sign Language (ASL)*
http://www.aslpro.com – video dictionary divided into a main dictionary, religious dictionary, conversational phrases and a baby sign dictionary.
http://signingsavvy.com – video dictionary
ASL Browser "ASL Browser" - video dictionary (requires QuickTime)
Free American Sign Language Video Dictionary and Reference - ASLSearch.com - video dictionary
• ASL • American Sign Language "ASL University" - course and resources about ASL and Deaf culture
http://asl.ms – fingerspelling tutorial
American Sign Language ASL, - numbers tutorial
ASL-LEX: A Lexical Database for ASL - interactive visualization of the ASL lexicon as a graph (each node represents a sign, and each edge connects two phonologically related signs)

*Argentinian Sign Language (Lengua de señas argentina, LSA)*
Manos Que Hablan - Lengua de Señas - Sordera e Hipoacusia - dictionary, animated images (in Spanish)

*Australian Sign Language (Auslan)*
http://www.auslan.org.au "SignBank" - video dictionary. The site also includes information about Auslan, the Deaf community and its history.

*British Sign Language (BSL)*
http://www.signstation.org - information and resources about BSL and the Deaf culture. Includes a video dictionary, which is also accessible via mobile devices.
http://www.bslcorpusproject.org - BSL Corpus Project (in English and BSL)
Scottish Sensory Centre - BSL glossaries of curriculum terms (astronomy, biology, mathematics, etc.)

*Costa Rican Sign Language (Lengua de señas costarricense, LESCO)*
Inicio - dictionary, grammar and general information about LESCO (in Spanish). Free registration is required.

*French Sign Language (Langue des Signes Française, LSF)*
Wikisign - wiki video dictionary
L.S.F > DicoL.S.F. | Sourds.net - video dictionary
Dictionnaire complet en langue des signes française (LSF) - Swiss LSF dictionary
LSF Plus | Un dictionnaire ? Mais bien plus ! - dictionary, grammar and more
Web LSF Lexique - INJS METZ - video dictionary

*German Sign Language (Deutsche Gebärdensprache, DGS)*
SignDict - video dictionary, +4,000 signs
Institute of German Sign Language and Communication of the Deaf - Hamburg University
Welcome - DGS Korpus - DGS corpus project

*Israeli Sign Language (שפת הסימנים הישראלית, שס"י)*
מילון שפת הסימנים - סימנים - קורס שפת סימנים - video dictionary, +3,000 signs 
Sign Language Research Lab - About Us - Haifa University

*Japanese Sign Language (日本手話)*
ITEC[京都府総合教育センター]：Let's enjoy learning Japanese Sign Language - fingerspelling and basic vocabulary

*Mexican Sign Language (Lengua de señas mexicana, LSM)*
https://www.conapred.org.mx/documentos_cedoc/DiccioSenas_ManosVoz_ACCSS.pdf (Downloadable PDF file) "Manos con voz" - Dictionary of Mexican Sign Language - by CONAPRED (In Spanish)

*New Zealand Sign Language (NZSL)*
The Online Dictionary of New Zealand Sign Language - NZSL Online - video dictionary (can be searched by English or Maori keywords)
Learning Resources - portal of resources for NZSL learners

*Quebec Sign Language (Langue des signes québécoise, LSQ)*
Cours LSQ - Fondation des Sourds du Québec - video dictionary

*Spanish Sign Language (Lengua de signos española, LSE)*
Biblioteca de signos              - Página principal  "Biblioteca de signos" – literature, linguistics, historic dictionary, Deaf education, etc. (in Spanish and LSE)
Actualidad | CNLSE (Centro de Normalización Lingüística de la Lengua de Signos Española) - Centro de Normalización Lingüística de la Lengua de Signos Española. (In Spanish, LSE, English and International Sign)


----------



## Jana337

*Swahili**:**

Dictionaries:*
http://www.freedict.com/onldict/swa.html - English-Swahili
http://africanlanguages.com/swahili/index.php?l=en - English-Swahili
http://www.kamusi.co.tz/index.php- English-Swahili
http://mwanasimba.online.fr/index.html - French-Swahili
http://mwanasimba.online.fr/E_index.html - English-Swahili

*General*:
http://www.masai-mara.com/mmsw2.htm - a brief introduction
http://www.tlfq.ulaval.ca/AXL/monde/swahili.htm - a brief introduction with wordlists (in French)

*Online courses:*
http://ccat.sas.upenn.edu/plc/kiswahili/ - with audio and video
http://www.fsi-language-courses.com/Swahili.aspx - with audio
http://mwanasimba.online.fr/index.html - in French
http://mwanasimba.online.fr/E_index.html - in English

*Grammar:*
http://www.verbix.com/languages/swahili.shtml - verb conjugator

*Listening*:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/swahili/ - The BBC in Swahili


----------



## Jana337

*Tamil:

Dictionary:
*http://webapps.uni-koeln.de/tamil/ - Tamil-English (almost 120.000 entries)
*
Online courses:
*http://www.southasia.upenn.edu/tamil/ - Sound files, grammar and cultural asides.
http://ccat.sas.upenn.edu/plc/tamilweb/index.html - Another website from the same people as above. Some PDF files.

*Writing:
*http://www.iit.edu/~laksvij/language/tamil.html - transliterates to Tamil characters*

Reading:*
http://www.ukindia.com/zip/ztm1.htm - learn how to read Tamil


----------



## Jana337

*Telugu**:**

Writing*:
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/digbooks/di...4772.H550_1991 - a primer in Telugu characters
http://www.iit.edu/~laksvij/language/telugu.html - translitaretes to Telugu characters

*Reading*:
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/digbooks/di...PL4775.R4_1967 - graded readings
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/digbooks/di...ID=PL4775.R412 - glossary to the above


----------



## Jana337

*Thai:

Dictionaries:*
http://www.thai2english.com/dictionary/index.html - Thai <> English dictionary.

*Software:*
http://www.thai2english.com/ - Parses Thai sentences into separate words. Links are provided to the dictionary.

*Pronunciation:*
http://www.learningthai.com/tones/ - Thai tones explained in relation to letter groups and accent diacritics. Sound files are available.

*Online courses:*
http://fsi-language-courses.com/Thai.aspx - basic course
www.langhub.com - audio and video files for learners of Thai
http://www.learningthai.com/ - a lot of free items here, including sound files


----------



## Jana337

*Tibetan**:**

Dictionaries:*
http://www.nitartha.org/dictionary.html - Tibetan-English (one direction, 85.000 words)
http://stedt.berkeley.edu/ - Sino-Tibetan etymological dictionary and thesaurus
http://www.lib.virginia.edu/area-stu...tionaries.html - a list of Tibetan dictionaries

*Translation*:
http://www.gaugeus.com/ramblings/tib...anslation-tool - a Java-based translator


----------



## Jana337

*Vietnamese:*

*Online courses:*
http://fsi-language-courses.org/Content.php?page=Vietnamese - basic with audio

*Dictionaries:*
http://www.nomfoundation.org/nomdb/lookup.php - Chữ nôm (chu nom) search by English, pinyin, Chinese character, quốc ngữ.
http://vdict.com/ English<>Vietnamese, French<>Vietnamese, Chinese>Vietnamese, Russian>Vietnames and monolingual Vietnamese

*Grammar:*
http://dlxs2.library.cornell.edu/cg...p;cc=seap;view=toc;subview=short;idno=seap009 Book about the verb constructions in Vietnamese, by William Cage


----------



## Jana337

*Welsh**:*
*
Dictionaries:*
Geiriadur yr Academi | The Welsh Academy English-Welsh Dictionary Online - English into Welsh dictionary
Geiriadur Prifysgol Cymru - Welsh dictionary which can be searched in English if you search within the definitions
http://termau.cymru/ - A portal of terminology dictionaries
Searching Lexicon - Welsh <> English dictionary. Mutations and verb forms are analysed.
Appendix F: A Welsh-English Meta-Dictionary - List of Welsh morphemes. Irregularities are noted.

*Free dictionary phone app:*
Ap Geiriaduron (available in the iStore and Google Play)


----------



## Jana337

*Yiddish:

Dictionaries:
*http://www.yiddishdictionaryonline.com/ - English<-->Yiddish (both transliterated and in the Hebrew script)
http://www.cs.uky.edu/cgi-bin/cgiwrap/~raphael/dictionary.cgi - English-Yiddish (transliterated), both directions
http://www.ibiblio.org/yiddish/Vort/...iles/frame.htm - English<-->Yiddish, Hebrew, French, Russian, German with pictures and pronunciation (runs only under Internet Explorer; experiment with encoding if the Hebrew script does not display)
http://www.travlang.com/languages/cg...&lang2=yiddish - for travellers (scroll down)
http://www.cs.engr.uky.edu/~raphael/yiddish/harkavy/index.utf8.html - Harkavy's English<-->Yiddish (a scanned 1910 edition)

*Vocabulary and glossaries:*
http://www.bergen.org/AAST/Projects/...sh/comwor.html - Yiddish words in English _currently not working_
http://www.shoshke.net/uyip/kompterm/kompterm.pdf - computer terms (a .pdf file!)
http://www.ariga.com/yiddish.shtml - glossary with English translations, a lot of slang terms
http://www.hebrew4christians.com/Glo...ish_words.html - Ameridish and Yinglish, with word of the day
http://www.pass.to/glossary/ - glossary with Enlish translations, rich in expletives
*
Writing:
*http://www.yv.org/uyip/ - tips and recommended software
http://www.cs.engr.uky.edu/~raphael/yiddish/shrayberke.utf8.html - writing tool (easy input)
http://www.cs.engr.uky.edu/~raphael/yiddish/makeyiddish.html - interconverts various Yiddish representations and checks spelling
http://www.ibiblio.org/yiddish/Translit/ - transliteration rules
http://www.ibiblio.org/yiddish/Book/Beyder/beyder3.html - illustrated alphabet
http://ccat.sas.upenn.edu/german/yid...oject/letters/ - printed and written form of Yiddish letters with English transliterations
*
Online courses:
*http://www.yiddishculture.org/basiclesson/index.html - basic, with pictures and audio
http://www.jiddischkurs.org/index2.htm - in German

*Grammar:*
http://www.jiddischkurs.org/index2.htm - quite detailed (in German), with interactive exercises

*Audio:*
http://www.yiddishvoice.com/tobcast.htm - live radio on Wednesdays 7.30-8.30 PM EST (GMT -5)
http://www.israelradio.org/livestream.htm - online streaming (15 minutes a day)
http://www.columbia.edu/cu/lweb/proj...caaj/hear.html - sample sentences with audio files
http://www.jiddischkurs.org/index2.htm - dialogues with audio (click on Interviews), interface in German
http://yiddish.haifa.ac.il/Stories.html - texts and audio archive of Yiddish stories

*Miscellanenous:*
http://www.bergen.org/AAST/Projects/.../language.html - general information about Yiddish _currently not working_
http://www.jiddisch.org/yiddish/jidisch.htm - general information (in German)
http://www.hagalil.com/israel/deutschland/jiddisch.htm - revival (in German)
http://hagalil.org/hagalil/jidish/cf-jid1.htm - history and development (in German), quite detailed
http://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/...y/yiddish.html - history and development
http://www.cyf-kr.edu.pl/~ufsitarz/magda/yidprov.html - proverbs with English and Polish translations
http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/vi...d=586&letter=J - about Judæo-German
http://www.jiddischkurs.org/index2.htm - flash presentation about history in German (click on Zeitbezug, then on Zur Geschichte des Jiddischen)


----------



## Jana337

*Multilingual 1:*

*Grammar:*
http://verbix.com/webverbix/index.asp - amazing verb conjugator for *75* languages (very nifty, if not always 100%) accurate
Learn Spanish online, learn German, French and Italian - vocabulary/conjugation trainer for Spanish and German
http://www.sil.org/linguistics/Gloss...s/contents.htm - glossary of linguistic terms

*Dictionaries:*
Rhyming Dictionary: Spanish, French, German, etc - rhyming dictionaries for French, Spanish, Italian, German, Portuguese, Romanian, Latin, English, Croatian, Afrikaans, Esperanto, Turkish, Dutch, Yiddish, Czech, Polish, Hungarian, Swahili, Norwegian, Japanese
http://www.allsrilanka.com/directory...dictionary.htm - lists many dictionaries for various languages.
www.dictionaric.com - A French-language site with dictionaries for Albanian, German, English, Armenian, Arabic, Breton, Chinese, Spanish, Estonian, Finnish, Georgian, Greek, Hungarian, Farsi, Icelandic, Italian, Kazakh, Latvian, Lithuanian, Mongolian, Dutch, Portuguese, Polish, Romanian, Russian, Slovene, Somali, Polish, Czech, Turkish, Ukrainian, Tajiki, Chechen, Ossetic, Japanese and Korean.
http://www.eurodict.com/search.php - English/German/French/Spanish/Italian/Greek/Turkish/Bulgarian <--> Turkish/Bulgarian
http://www.notam02.no/~hcholm/altlang/ - vulgar and unusual words in many different languages
Digital Dictionaries of South Asia - South Asian dictionaries including Assamese, Baluchi, Bengali, English, Hindi, Kannada, Kashmiri, Khowar, Lushai, Marathi, Nepali, Oriya, Pali, Pashto, Persian, Rajasthani, Sanskrit, Sindhi, Tamil, Telugu, Torwali, Urdu and Comparative.
http://ordbok.nada.kth.se:8070/ordbog_module/ordbog - multi-directional dictionaries between Norwegian (Nynorsk and Bokmål), Danish, Swedish, Faroese, Islandic, Finnish and English; from and to all languages
http://wap.dicts.info/ - English site for dictionaries in 64 languages
http://goto.glocalnet.net/maho/webresources/index.html - dictionaries, grammar, linguistics papers, etc. of African languages
http://www.lexicool.com/dicts-info-u...ry-project.asp - Afrikaans, Basque, Bulgarian, Croatian, Chinese (simplified), Czech, Danish, Dutch, English, Esperanto, Estonian, Finnish, French, German, Greek, Hungarian, Icelandic, Indonesian, Interlingua, Italian, Japanese, Japanese Romaji, Latin, Lithuanian, Mongoalian, Norwegian, Persian, Polish, Portuguese, Romanian, Russian, Slovak, Slovenian, Spanish, Swahili, Swedish, Turkish, Welsh - from and to all languages, through English)
http://www.infos-aus-germanien.info/woerter - from German into various languages (English, German, French, Italian, Spanish, Portuguese, Latin, Dutch, Swedish)
http://www.eudict.com/ - various EU languages in various combinations
http://www.websters-online-dictionary.org/translation/ - English translations for copious lists of words in multitudinous languages

*Specialized dictionaries and glossaries*:
http://www.tradulex.org/Medical.htm - various medicine terms in various languages
http://webworld.unesco.org/water/ihp...glu/HINDEN.HTM - hydrology (multilingual glossary - English, German, French, Spanish, Hindi, Chinese, Turkish, Portuguese, Russian, Romanian; not all terms available for all languages)
http://iate.europa.eu/iatediff/SearchByQueryEdit.do - terminology from various fields in EU languages
http://www.gcactuaries.org/documents/pensions_glossary_2004.pdf - pensions terminology (English, French, Danish, Finnish, German)
http://senectutenews.it/vocabolario.htm - sanitation (Italian, English, Filipino, Rumanian, Spanish)

*Pronunciation:*
http://www.uebersetzung.at/twister/ - Tongue-twisters for good articulation in various languages
http://demo.acapela-group.com/ - voice synthesis: Arabic, Belgian Dutch, Danish, Dutch, French, German, Italian, Norwegian, Polish, Portuguese, Spanish, Swedish, US English and UK English
http://www.research.att.com/~ttsweb/tts/demo.php - voice synthesis: English, Spanish, French, German
http://actor.loquendo.com/actordemo/default.asp - voice synthesis: Catalan, Chinese, Dutch, English, French, German, Greek, Italian, Polish, Portuguese, Spanish, Swedish, Turkish
http://www.oddcast.com/home/demos/tt...le.php?sitepal - voice synthesis: Catalan, Chinese, Dutch, English, French, German, Greek, Italian, Japanese, Korean, Polish, Portuguese, Spanish, Swedish
http://www.ivosoftware.com/ivonaonline.php - voice synthesis: English, Polish, Romanian
http://accent.gmu.edu/browse_atlas.php - worldwide speakers read the same English text

*Vocabulary:*
http://www.languageguide.org/ - vocabulary practice in English, Spanish, French, German, Italian, Portuguese, Russian, Hebrew, Arabic, Mandarin Chinese, and Japanese
http://www.langsites.com/index.html#Multi - multilingual glossaries
http://www.vocab.co.uk/index.htm - vocabulary practice software and bilingual wordlists in many languages (freeware)
http://wordchamp.com/lingua2/Browse.do - flashcards for many languages
http://www.flashcardexchange.com/ - flashcard library between many pairs of languages
http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/other...croatian.shtml - essential holiday phrases for European languages
http://www.goethe-verlag.com/tests/index1.htm - vocabulary tests (English, Spanish, French, Bahasa Indonesian, Czech, Polish, Serbian, Estonian, Turkish, Greek, Chinese, Japanese, German, Italian, Portuguese, Dutch, Hungarian, Danish, Finnish, Russian, Swedish, Norwegian, Croatian, Bulgarian, Romanian - from and to all languages)
http://www.engoi.com/cs/index.html - vocabulary drills (English, Danish, French, Spanish, Portuguese, Russian, German, Italian, Polish, Catalan, Greek, Chinese (Mandarin), Japanese, Marathi, Czech - from and to all languages)
http://www.notam02.no/~hcholm/altlang/ - dictionary of foul language (all languages or almost)

*Writing:*
http://www.loc.gov/catdir/cpso/roman.html - Romanization tables for languages that do not use the Latin script
http://www.omniglot.com - alphabets, syllabries, and other writing systems. Plus, further links from there for extensive information about the language
http://www.iit.edu/~laksvij/language/index.html* - *transliterates to Indian languages

*Online Lessons:*
http://www.internetpolyglot.com - lessons (with audio) for many languages
http://www.oculture.com/weblog/2006/..._learn_fo.html - podcasts for learners
http://www.fsi-language-courses.com/ - for many languages
http://gloss.lingnet.org/searchResources.aspx - Global Language Online Support System for many languages

*Phrase Glossaries:*
http://www.elite.net/~runner/jennifers/ - sixteen common phrases in 160+ languages.
http://www.omniglot.com/language/phrases/index.htm - common phrases and idioms with native scripts and transcriptions
http://www.ivu.org/phrases/ - vegetarian phrases in many languages

*Encyclopedic references:*
http://www.ethnologue.com/ - a catalogue all of the world’s 6,912 known living languages
http://www.lmp.ucla.edu/profile.aspx?menu=004 - information about the historical, cultural, and social roots of languages
http://www.peoples.org.ru/eng_index.html - minority languages of Russia (Russian and English)
http://www.omniglot.com - writing systems and languages of the world


----------



## Jana337

*Multilingual 2:

Miscellaneous:*
http://www.lexilogos.com/alphabets.htm - French portal on languages

alphabets of the world,
keyboards for all alphabets (to type special letters and accents when you don't have them on your computer)
thematic multilingual dictionaries
http://dnathan.com/djn/webcv.htm - D. Nathan's linguistic website and "Endangered Languages Archive" home page. Browse through archives for things like the _*Gamilaraay/Kamilaroi*_ Web Dictionary, or a succinct Turkish Suffix Dictionary.
http://www.columbia.edu/itc/mealac/p...nks/index.html - various sources on Hindi and Urdu
http://www-personal.umich.edu/~pehook/mindex.html - Hindi Urdu literature and research
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/books/ - digital South Asia library (languages of the Indian subcontinent)
http://goto.glocalnet.net/maho/webresources/index.html - dictionaries, grammar, linguistics papers, etc. of African languages
http://www3.germanistik.uni-halle.de/prinz/index.htm - a paragraph from The Little Prince spoken in 100 languages including dialects and extinct languages (interface in German only but very intuitive - click on the map icon)
http://www.native-languages.org/ - Preserving and promoting American Indian languages
http://www.carla.umn.edu/lctl/materials/ - instructional materials for many languages
http://lingro.com/ - insert the URL of the website you want to read; Lingro will make all words clickable so you can read and translate with the help of English - Spanish, Italian, French, Polish, German dictionaries (both directions)
http://209.85.207.104/search?q=cach...translation/bookshelf/2007_field_guide_en.pdf - A Field Guide to the Main Languages of Europe (how to tell languages apart, a HTML version of a downloadable .pdf file)
http://www.alphadictionary.com/langdir.html - Language Directory lists dictionaries, grammars and resources for over 300 languages.


----------

